# 2001 Maxima Interference engine or not?



## blan (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello,
I have checked all of the usual lists which tell you whether an engine is interference or not, but none of them seem to go beyond 1994 on the Maxima. I am seriously considering purchasing a 2001 3.0L Maxima but I want to know what I'm getting into.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## samurai psy (Aug 24, 2018)

*2001 maxima Ti a33*

I can not tell you about the interference, just doing research now. 

I have a 2001 nissan maxima. Here are my thoughts. 

If possible get the Ti version of the a33. The a33 engine is and was great. 

Problems are as follows;.. Starter motor is weak. Alternator is weak. Rear struts are weak. leaks through the boot because of seals.
leather in Ti models are prone to sun damage. Top of dash compartment always breaks and is really hard to find.

The actual engine is solid as, it was the same engine used for the GTR and plenty of people have supercharged the a33 engine without replacing the transmission. The tranz in these cars is built to last, but get the Ti.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine is a VQ30DE which is an interference engine.


----------



## samurai psy (Aug 24, 2018)

rogoman said:


> The engine is a VQ30DE which is an interference engine.


After research. All Nissan engines are interference engines. Guess that is why they have a cam chain. 
'Note' I have owned and thrashed many Nissans and have never broken a cam chain. I had a 1995 Nissan terrano 2.7 non turbo 4 cylinder diesel and filled it with petrol, it ran till it stopped then i just replaced with diesel and it was fine. 
Nissan can be great cars, just don't buy after 2003.


----------

